# [MarcelP] Last Layer trainer



## MarcelP (Dec 16, 2012)

I released a new version of my Scrambler:

Download scrambler_v2_3_0.jar here

The UI is almost the same.






Except is has more options:





It shows the solution in the title:





In the text files you can replace an alg with your own. You can give it a different name. And best of all, you can turn algs 'on' or 'off'. For example when you want to train just 4 new learned algs, set all to 'FALSE' and set the ones you want to train to 'TRUE'.





No confusion on what alg you are traning:





Turn options on or off:






















Spoiler: Old version



I have just started to learn the OLL's. And I have found that it is quite hard to set up the cube again and again to the OLL that you want to learn. So I have made a small program where you can enter the OLL's that you want to train and then execute them.

Download scrambler_v1_0.jar here

This is how it looks:






If you want to get a hint of the solution just move your mouse over the sramble:





When you run the program, you will find a algs.txt file. There are my algs that I know so far. You can replace them with your own OLL algs that you allready know.









I made it just for myself but decided that other people might find it interesting though..


----------



## Muesli (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice. . My only suggestion (and should be ease to change) would be to name/number the algorithms. Nicer than having to read a string of moves.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, but people learn OLL's from different site, meaning different numbers and different names.


----------



## omer (Dec 16, 2012)

The program looks nice, but all it does is reverse the algorithm in the txt file right? Or does it throw random OLL's at you? What exactly does it do?
Prisma Puzzle Timer has a feature which all the scrambles it gives you are scrambles that take you to the OLL step, a random OLL so you can train on recognition.

Anyway I recommend when practicing a single OLL, to just do it on the last layer without caring about what pieces are on it, if you see that after the OLL the 2 bottom layers are still intact you probably did it right. After a few times you'll also see that it makes a pattern (First time gets you to some OLL, second time gets you to another OLL, and third time gets you back to solved or something like that), you can use that pattern to check if you did the OLL right.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 16, 2012)

omer said:


> Prisma Puzzle Timer has a feature which all the scrambles it gives you are scrambles that take you to the OLL step, a random OLL so you can train on recognition.



Yes, I use PPTimer. But, I do not know 57 OLL's. So training with PPT OLL-mode is far from effective for me. Yes, this program just gives you OLL in reverse scrambles. This way you can have random scrambles of the OLL's that you know. I much shorter time you can train recognition and execution. Well at least, for me it is effective.


----------



## BenVdd (Dec 16, 2012)

So , as far as I understand :

1) You give the program the Algs you want to practice. 
2) It gives you random scrambles that put it in one of the desired states (the ones you are trying to learn/train)
3) ???
4) Profit!



This is great to learn and practice OLL's but I think it falls short on the Recognition training because when you do the reversed alg you kinda know wich case it will be without looking.

But i like it!


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 16, 2012)

Really, you could use this program to train pretty much any LL subset, such as PLL, ZBLL, etc?


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 16, 2012)

BenVdd said:


> This is great to learn and practice OLL's but I think it falls short on the Recognition training because when you do the reversed alg you kinda know wich case it will be without looking.
> 
> But i like it!



Yes, that is true. But I don't mind that downside. 



antoineccantin said:


> Really, you could use this program to train pretty much any LL subset, such as PLL, ZBLL, etc?



Yup, you could practice any LL alg that you put in the file.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 16, 2012)

Are you limited to LL? I may consider putting all of my 3-cycles in there.


----------



## BenVdd (Dec 16, 2012)

The way it works i think is that it just reverses any alg you give it . So you could practice any alg you like i think.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 16, 2012)

BenVdd said:


> So you could practice any alg you like i think.



Precise! And the good thing is, when for example you want to learn just 4 new OLLs, you put just these for algs in the text file, restart the program and you can do these for randomly for an hour ro so.. Good training imho..


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice! I'll use this for learning the rest of the PLL's. Could I suggest that you rename it something along the lines of 'MarcelP's Alg Trainer'? Also, a couple of things I'd like to see:
- Different categories for different substeps (OLL, PLL, CMLL etc.)
- Saving of times (like PPT)
- Have the timer stop when you press the spacebar, not when you release it (again like PPT)
- Custom names for algs


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes, Ok. I will rename the program. And I will add some categories. And handle the stopping better.. I will release probably in a few days..


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 24, 2012)

How do you open the .txt file? I ran the program and it didn't show up.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2012)

It should be in the same folder as where the jar file is.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 24, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> How do you open the .txt file? I ran the program and it didn't show up.



You need to open the java file first, and then it will appear.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Figured out where the .txt files were. Is there any way to create our own .txt file so the program can use those algs?


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2012)

Btw, if you want me to add a different LL set. For example ABCLL. Sent me a PM with:

solutionsABCLL.add(new Solution("F R etc ","ABCLL1", true));
solutionsABCLL.add(new Solution("U D etc ","ABCLL2", true));
...

It is such a drag for me to add all those and I do not use them personally. So if you PM me your list, then it is a few minutes work for me to make a new version.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Figured out where the .txt files were. Is there any way to create our own .txt file so the program can use those algs?



Just alter any of the txt files. Let say, you know all PLL's. Then you can alter them. Or remove them. And add your own algs. But like I said in my previous post. PM me with wishes.


----------



## Endgame (Dec 24, 2012)

can you please make a ZBLL trainer? I will love you forever <3


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2012)

Endgame said:


> can you please make a ZBLL trainer? I will love you forever <3



Yes, no prob. PM me with all the algs like this:

solutionsZBLL.add(new Solution("F R etc ","ZBLL1", true));
solutionsZBLL.add(new Solution("U D etc ","ZBLL2", true));

And I will have a new version in 15 minutes.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: OLL, PLL, COLL, CMLL CLL trainer*

According to the other thread, it just reverses the alg, is that correct?
You need to put rotations in the algs in order to mask them. Otherwise, people learn very quickly what alg they have before they even scramble. 
But then again, maybe that is your goal here. It looks like maybe it's more for practicing execution speed rather than recognition.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, it is more for practicing execution. But I will think about adding rotations. That is a good suggestion!


----------



## Endgame (Dec 24, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Yes, no prob. PM me with all the algs like this:
> 
> solutionsZBLL.add(new Solution("F R etc ","ZBLL1", true));
> solutionsZBLL.add(new Solution("U D etc ","ZBLL2", true));
> ...



meh that'll take too long considering ZBLL is like 493 algs


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 24, 2012)

Endgame said:


> can you please make a ZBLL trainer? I will love you forever <3



Where did you learn ZBLL?


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2012)

Endgame said:


> meh that'll take too long considering ZBLL is like 493 algs



Why did you ask then?


----------



## Endgame (Dec 24, 2012)

I thought I could seduce you in doing it for me


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 24, 2012)

could do with images, for CMLL most people use multiple algs for a lot of cases


----------



## BenVdd (Dec 24, 2012)

Kirjava. It gives you a scramble to put the cube into a state so you have to execute your alg in order to solve it. Why would you need images when the cube itself can work as the image? You just perform whatever alg you feel like for any given case.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2012)

Endgame said:


> I thought I could seduce you in doing it for me



Ah.. LOL, my time is already so limited..  I rather cube than fix things in programs. 



Kirjava said:


> could do with images, for CMLL most people use multiple algs for a lot of cases



How do you go from a picture to a cube set up for training a specific alg? The only way is performing some moves. And that is what this program is about. Setting up the algs. And when you have set up the algs, you can look at the cube instead of the picture  

I am guessing I do not understand where you are going with this.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 24, 2012)

Ah, ok. My skimming led me to believe this worked differently.

I assumed you wouldn't setup the case, only practise timing it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Where did you learn ZBLL?



http://boca.bee.pl/cat.php?l=en&cat=oh&m=zb&ch=zbll


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> You need to put rotations in the algs in order to mask them.



Brilliant suggestion. I made a new version:

Download scrambler_v1_0_3.jar here


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2012)

Made a new version:
Download scrambler_v1_0_4.jar here

For a new option:


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 26, 2012)

New version:

Download scrambler_v1_0_5.jar here

Turn options on or off:


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 26, 2012)

Can I suggest a feature to add your own pictures for COLL/CMLL/CLL/ZBLL-H? I'm trying to learn COLL, and pictures would be easier to help me add/remove algs; even if I have to add them myself.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, I will think of a solution for that. No problem.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 26, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm trying to learn COLL, and pictures would be easier to help me add/remove algs; even if I have to add them myself.




Okay Thomas,

Download scrambler_v1_0_6.jar here

I added a feature. When a picture is not present, you can add your own. In the folder where you keep your jar file you just create an 'img' (lowercase) folder.
Here you add png files. When you want to add let's say CLL pictures, for the first algorithm you make an image calles 'CLL1.png' Capital CLL and lowercase 'png'.

I already added COLL to the jar for you (Finally could do something back for the reconstuctions you did for me  ):







and added a feature to uncheck them all quickly:


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 28, 2012)

New version:
Download scrambler_v1_0_7.jar here

Fixed some minor bugs and added option so user can choose to mis-orient U layer during scramble (for recognition purposes) or not:


----------



## JE007 (Dec 28, 2012)

It looks really nice and helpfull!
When I come home after newyear I will download it 
(now I am on my dads computer)


----------



## omer (Dec 29, 2012)

Good work Marcel, it looks amazing now.
I hope you keep improving it.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks! I will try to continue to implement wishes brought in by you guys.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 2, 2013)

There is a new version:

Download scrambler_v1_0_8.jar here

I added EG-1 for 2 X 2:


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 2, 2013)

maybe i missed this but, is there a way to just add another LL trainer by adding another text file?


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 2, 2013)

No, not yet. I could add a 'default'with no algorithms so you could add your own in the text file.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 2, 2013)

for the moment i got around it by changing the ZBLLH text file, so i suppose i have a workaround for it, just a thought for people that might wanna customize it and give it names

like i know the ZBLLH one is the one i changed so i can just use that, it's just a question , it's not a bad program though


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 2, 2013)

There you go:

Download scrambler_v1_0_10.jar here


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 8, 2013)

I added F2L since I want to train F2L on different colors. 

Download scrambler_v1_0_11.jar here


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay, a new release:

Download scrambler_v1_2_3.jar here

Some new features like option to remove results.


----------



## mattch00 (Jan 9, 2013)

Wold it be possible to change the type of file so that t is compatible with a mac?


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 9, 2013)

I do not know what you mean. I know nothing about Macs. Does the jar file not run on a Mac?


----------



## mattch00 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well when I went to download it my comp said that the type of file that it was might be harmful to the computer.


----------



## Azkika (Jan 9, 2013)

This looks great, Marcel! I've been looking for something exactly like this to practice with. Thank you.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 9, 2013)

mattch00 said:


> Well when I went to download it my comp said that the type of file that it was might be harmful to the computer.



Just scan it with an anti virus program. It is harmless.


----------



## mattch00 (Jan 10, 2013)

oh


----------



## hfsdo (Jan 11, 2013)

just a question, is it possible to use the absolute location of the jar file instead of the relative location as in linux the txt files are placed in my home folder and not in the same folder as the jar file.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 15, 2013)

hfsdo said:


> just a question, is it possible to use the absolute location of the jar file instead of the relative location as in linux the txt files are placed in my home folder and not in the same folder as the jar file.



I am sorry I missed this question. I will think about a solution for that. Right now I do not have a quick fix for that.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 15, 2013)

mattch00 said:


> Well when I went to download it my comp said that the type of file that it was might be harmful to the computer.



.jar is completely compatible with Mac. I know the error message you're getting. It's fine.


----------



## Hermanio (Jan 17, 2013)

Marcel, you program seems to be outright awesome! I don't know much about you, only the fact that you're fairly new here. 
I will try this program ASAP because it seems just the right one for me.
Oh, and out of all the new cubers you seem to be the coolest and most helpful. Keep on being awesome at cubing!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 17, 2013)

Hermanio said:


> Oh, and out of all the new cubers you seem to be the coolest and most helpful. Keep on being awesome at cubing!



Wow, thanks man. I appreciate the comment!

I placed a new version yesterday that shows how many you have checked:

That way, you can see howmany you know and how many you still have to go. As of yesterday I know 32 OLL's


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks heaps for this awesome assistant. I just saw it in your sig and am glad I did. Thanks a bunch  This will definitely help my LL speed  Hooray.
It also adds the element of not knowing the alg you are about to have to use, so it is great. Thank you 
Best LL Trainer I have seen! Badmephisto should replace the one on his site with this one


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I am glad someone actually has use for this app


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 24, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Thanks for the comments. I am glad someone actually has use for this app



I really do, it is amazing


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 8, 2013)

I have uploaded a new version:

Download scrambler_v1_2_7.jar here

I corrcted some OLL algoritms. If you want to renew be sure you also remove algsOLL.txt on you PC before downloading the new version.


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 21, 2013)

This looks really sweet! Looks similar to my OLL/PLL trainer but bigger/better. Have you thought of porting something like this to browser and Javascript?

EDIT: Also, any chance of keeping track of the average times on per-case basis?


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 21, 2013)

badmephisto said:


> This looks really sweet! Looks similar to my OLL/PLL trainer but bigger/better. Have you thought of porting something like this to browser and Javascript?



I have been thinking about this myself because I have an IPad. Apple does not allow jars to be runned. Bleh... So yes, I think I will make a version with JQuery (Java script wrapper) for HTML. 



badmephisto said:


> EDIT: Also, any chance of keeping track of the average times on per-case basis?



Hmm, ok, I will have to implement a database like MySql or Derby or something. Might not be that hard though.. Give me a few weeks.


----------



## omer (Feb 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I have been thinking about this myself because I have an IPad. Apple does not allow jars to be runned. Bleh... So yes, I think I will make a version with JQuery (Java script wrapper) for HTML.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, ok, I will have to implement a database like MySql or Derby or something. Might not be that hard though.. Give me a few weeks.


It could be done easily if you just save the data in a file, a database might be too much


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Omer, it that is more easier. But I would also use the database to put up statistics. And querying a db is waaaaay more easier than looping through records in a file. Btw, nice fractal in your Avatar. Mister Mandlebrot really found something there


----------



## puzzled (Mar 7, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Hmm, ok, I will have to implement a database like MySql or Derby or something. Might not be that hard though.. Give me a few weeks.



If you're not familiar with it, I can strongly recommend http://www.sqlite.org/. It's a top quality file-based sql database. Very easy to use, no need for running a database server etc. 

Also, for a web-based port, HTML5 browsers (including Safari) support local databases (typically through sqlite): http://blog.darkcrimson.com/2010/05/local-databases/

Going to test your program now!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay,

Version 2 is released. 


Download scrambler_v2_0_0.jar here

For Badmephisto I implemented a embedded database so I could store solves.






And for my self I added a feature to reverse a scramble. Very handy if you join the Fewest moves competition:


----------



## KongShou (Mar 25, 2013)

did you use java to make this?


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 25, 2013)

Yep, it's a Java program build in Eclipse.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 25, 2013)

is eclipse a software? i want make some stuff like this too but i dunno how. BTW is there a software like this for C++ or python?


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 25, 2013)

Eclipse is free software. Download and learn it here


----------



## KongShou (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks this look brilliant.


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 26, 2013)

nice, v2 looks good! I still really want to see this as a webapp though, sorry!  You can do everything here in Javascript, this doesn't even have to have any server attached to it. Though, I think you once mentioned keeping track of these statistics for users over multiple sessions, in which case that is necessary. One other alternative is to make it a Chrome/Firefox extension and use Local Storage (part of new HTML5 spec) to save these stats on local. But probably going with a server is the best idea. I'd build this with node.js or django for server and using Heroku for hosting.

KongShou: please don't learn Java. Lets leave this horrible mistake of history of man ever die slowly and peacefully. Learn web technology-based development, and for programming languages Python and Javascript; I'd most recomment MOOC classes from Udacity/Coursera/EdX to learn basics. For example, Game Programming in HTML5 class on Udacity: https://www.udacity.com/course/cs255


----------



## Jchap808 (Mar 26, 2013)

Is there compatible with osx (Mac)?


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 26, 2013)

Jchap808 said:


> Is there compatible with osx (Mac)?



It should, but I don't have a Mac myself so I have not tested it.



badmephisto said:


> nice, v2 looks good! I still really want to see this as a webapp though, sorry!  You can do everything here in Javascript, this doesn't even have to have any server attached to it. Though, I think you once mentioned keeping track of these statistics for users over multiple sessions, in which case that is necessary. One other alternative is to make it a Chrome/Firefox extension and use Local Storage (part of new HTML5 spec) to save these stats on local. But probably going with a server is the best idea. I'd build this with node.js or django for server and using Heroku for hosting.



I think I will look into it. Sounds like fun anyway. It's just that I have a demanding job and a family with small children and doing a bachelor study at night. So it might take a while.


----------



## moralsh (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know the names, but the images ant the algs of the two dots OLLs in post #60 are swapped. And now that I'm here I think I'm going to finally give a try to your OLL trainer. How many of them do you know now?


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 27, 2013)

moralsh said:


> How many of them do you know now?



I know 43 OLL's by now. I have not added new OLL's because I have a competition upcomming, but I am dedicated to learn the rest after the competition. With my program I can learn OLL's quite fast.



moralsh said:


> I don't know the names, but the images ant the algs of the two dots OLLs in post #60 are swapped.



That might be true. I am not the accurate person I should be.  You can fix any mistake I made simply by altering the text files with the correct algorithms. Btw, these are the algs I prefer, this might not be the case for you. You should look at the OLL alg page on the wiki before choosing what algs you want to learn.


----------



## RubiksDude (May 1, 2013)

It is compatible with Mac. I use it myself.

@MarcelP Awesome program btw! Its helped me a lot!


----------



## MarcelP (May 1, 2013)

RubiksDude said:


> It is compatible with Mac. I use it myself.
> 
> @MarcelP Awesome program btw! Its helped me a lot!



Thanks! I use it myself a lot too. For example for training PLLs on big cubes.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jun 18, 2013)

could you please add the CLL images


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 18, 2013)

CJF2L 1 said:


> could you please add the CLL images



How many cases are there? If it's not like 500 then I will add them for you. (You talk about 3 X 3 right?)


----------



## Username (Jun 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> How many cases are there? If it's not like 500 then I will add them for you. (You talk about 3 X 3 right?)



40 or 42 I think


----------



## Renslay (Jun 18, 2013)

Exactly 42.

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/CLL_algorithms_(3x3x3)


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 22, 2013)

CJF2L 1 said:


> could you please add the CLL images



I added the images. You can download a new version. Link in first post in this topic.


----------



## Shantanu Modak (Jun 23, 2013)

Help me the timer starts at 30:00:00 not 0:00:00.
the program is good


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 23, 2013)

Shantanu Modak said:


> Help me the timer starts at 30:00:00 not 0:00:00.
> the program is good



I have tried the new version on two different computers with two different operating systems and I do not seem to have that problem. I am sorry, I can not help you. Maybe you could try to delete all the files and download again.


----------



## Tonyzhu77 (Jun 23, 2013)

It's very nice. Thanks!


----------



## Renslay (Jul 18, 2013)

I have just a few technical problems...

I just downloaded the v2 1.1 version. Is it normal if the first thing is an error message?
"Error opening algs file: algsOLL.txt (Access is denied)"

Also CMLL and ZBLL-H doesn't have images.

It doesn't show my times on the left side (unlike in your screenshot) and the right side (where it should show the averages) also does nothing. Both of them just stays blank.
The right side says:

Average main: 00:00:00
Fastest time 12:55:80
Slowest time 47:04:-80
Best average of 12:--:--:--
Best average of 5: --:--:--
Best average of 3: --:--:--

It seems to be fixed; no matter what I do, it always shows this. And I have no idea where are those times came from.
Also on first start it give a random state (e.g. in OLLs the Knight OLL15), but then it remains. Shouldn't it give a random state after each solving?

(Using Windows 7)


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 18, 2013)

My gues is that you have placed the program in a folder where you have no admin rights. Maybe you could create a folder in a place where you have enough rights. Maybe c:\temp\your_new_folder or C:\Users\your_user\your_new_folder. Just copy the jar into there and then run the program from there.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 18, 2013)

Or the files are blocked - happens a lot with downloaded files in win 7, check the file properties by right clicking, then choosing the 'properties' option. They may say 'this file originated from an internet location and has been blocked'. Click 'unblock' for each file, our zip them all up and extract to remove the stream data.


----------



## Dino (Aug 2, 2013)

How have I only just noticed this in your sig? (Poor observation skills I guess lol)
Downloaded and will give it a try.


----------



## kannabie (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, I even registered here to express my gratitude : )
Great job, MarcelP!
I discovered that *.jar is actually *.zip file, so I took bravery to alter OLL pictures (whew, no programming skills required here), their order and algorythms so they looked like those on Bob' Burton's page (which I like best). I hope you don't mind. : )


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 8, 2013)

kannabie said:


> Well, I even registered here to express my gratitude : )
> Great job, MarcelP!
> I discovered that *.jar is actually *.zip file, so I took bravery to alter OLL pictures (whew, no programming skills required here), their order and algorythms so they looked like those on Bob' Burton's page (which I like best). I hope you don't mind. : )


Thanks! Yeah, a jar is a zip file. Good stuff that you managed to alter images. Good luck with the practicing!


----------



## kannabie (Aug 8, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Thanks! Yeah, a jar is a zip file. Good stuff that you managed to alter images. Good luck with the practicing!


 
if suggestions are still accepted - it would be nice to have the possibility to increase/decrease font size for scramble display and in general.

that would be useful for people with large monitors or impaired vision. or people who just comfortably lean back in their chairs, keeping the keyboard nearby))

and maybe autoscale pictures to fit their portion of window when window size changes. although this is not necessary since users can add their own pics of desirable size.


----------



## sepehr eh (Aug 19, 2013)

why my times start at 30:00 (30 min)!!!!!???? please help me


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you for your trainer! It's awesome!

If you still accept suggestions, here is another one: after timer stopping, ignore further keypresses for a second or something. Because one can accidentally double press key when stops the timer.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I added the winter variation algs from Rowe Hesslers website (http://rowe.cubing.net/rls/wv.php). Have fun:

Download scrambler_v2_2_1.jar here


----------



## kannabie (Oct 3, 2013)

thanks!
time-test - confirmed
still use your timer, kinda got attached)


----------



## Gorlock (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Marcel,

I am new here at the forum, also with speedcubing, I have been inspired by your journal thread. I am a member of the "oldies" clan. I am very interested in your Scrambler Program, but the last link posted here is returning Not Found. If you are still sharing it, would you be so kind to re-post the link?

Thank you!
Cheers,
Rafael


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 18, 2013)

Gorlock said:


> Hi Marcel,
> 
> I am new here at the forum, also with speedcubing, I have been inspired by your journal thread. I am a member of the "oldies" clan. I am very interested in your Scrambler Program, but the last link posted here is returning Not Found. If you are still sharing it, would you be so kind to re-post the link?
> 
> ...



Hi Rafael,

Here you go.

Download scrambler_v2_2_1.jar here

Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## Gorlock (Nov 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Hi Rafael,
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## Jakube (Nov 19, 2013)

Downloaded the scramble-program yesterday and did quite a few solve on the WV-set. I really like it. 

A suggestion: Every few solve during stopping the timer, I accidentally start it again. You could implement a little "start protection" of 0.1 second after stopping the timer.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 10, 2014)

I was wondering if maybe I'm missing it, but maybe a way to import a custom set of algorithms to train and/or add photos to missing cases (like the CMLL cases)


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 10, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I was wondering if maybe I'm missing it, but maybe a way to import a custom set of algorithms to train and/or add photos to missing cases (like the CMLL cases)



About adding your own algs:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Layer-trainer&p=809789&viewfull=1#post809789

About adding pictures:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Layer-trainer&p=810240&viewfull=1#post810240


----------



## Imago (Apr 10, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> About adding your own algs:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Layer-trainer&p=809789&viewfull=1#post809789
> 
> About adding pictures:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Layer-trainer&p=810240&viewfull=1#post810240



thank you.. for the timer


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you Marcel. You're the man! I thought you were a BA. How'd you get into programming?


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 10, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Thank you Marcel. You're the man! I thought you were a BA. How'd you get into programming?



I started programming when I was 12. I bought a ZX Zynclair computer. I altered basic (not mistaken with Visual Basic which is completely different) programs. I never stopped programming. Today 30 years later it is still great passion of mine.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 10, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> I started programming when I was 12. I bought a ZX Zynclair computer. I altered basic (not mistaken with Visual Basic which is completely different) programs. I never stopped programming. Today 30 years later it is still great passion of mine.



Hey that's how I started as well . On a Sinclair Spectrum 48k. Hard to imagine making anything work in 48k of RAM today!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 10, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> I started programming when I was 12. I bought a ZX Zynclair computer. I altered basic (not mistaken with Visual Basic which is completely different) programs. I never stopped programming. Today 30 years later it is still great passion of mine.



Nice. I really enjoy programming. In college, I satisfied my science prereqs with Python and Javascript classes. It almost felt like cheating. But I'm really more into hardware. I always build my gaming towers at home. It's a very expensive hobby though, so I don't get to do it often.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey Marcel, I tried putting custom pictures in, and the show up in the "manage settings" section, and they are all checked, but the pictures don't show up in the scrambles. Is it because the pictures are too big?


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 11, 2014)

yep. I guess so.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 11, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> yep. I guess so.



Even after resize, it's not working. It shows up in the settings screen for CMLL, but then when I do the scrambles, they don't show up.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 11, 2014)

I have no clue what that might cause the problem. I will look into it if I find the time. Be sure that file names are case sensitive.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 11, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> I have no clue what that might cause the problem. I will look into it if I find the time. Be sure that file names are case sensitive.



Yeah, I checked that, but it's showing up in the settings, meaning the program is recognizing the pictures, it's just not putting them in the picture box during scrambles (still just see the camera with a line through it)


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay, I have checked. I upzipped the jar to a new folder. I placed a new file called CMLL1.png in the folder. I zipped all files again and named it test.jar When I double click this test.jar I see the picture in the 'manage settings' and in the training CMLL.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 12, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Okay, I have checked. I upzipped the jar to a new folder. I placed a new file called CMLL1.png in the folder. I zipped all files again and named it test.jar When I double click this test.jar I see the picture in the 'manage settings' and in the training CMLL.



Wait, I need to rezip the .jar? uh oh, I missed that part.

EDIT:

Found the problem. Your guide says to put it in a folder named "img", which I did, but that didn't work. When I took it out, and put the pictures in the main folder, it works fine.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 18, 2014)

Okey, I uploaded a new version (first post has download link). Added:

-CMLL algs and images (Thanks to DeeDubb)
-Start protection, 1000 milisecs (so double tabs on spacebar does not start timer again)


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 18, 2014)

WHy does the timer start from 30 mins?


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 19, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> WHy does the timer start from 30 mins?



Several people have this problem. It has to do with interanational settings. That is strange since I use the Calendar.getInstance.getTimeInMilliseconds(); I will look into to this problem when I have the time.


----------



## FJT97 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi

For some reason i cant find the .txt file in which i could change the algs i use.

Where i can find that? I tried to .zip the .jarfile but it isnt in there.

Im using a mac

Help please..


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 29, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> Hi
> 
> For some reason i cant find the .txt file in which i could change the algs i use.
> 
> ...



Itś not in the zip file. It is in the folder where you extract the files and after you have run the program for the first time. The txt files are made in runtime. I don't know about mac and where you can find your files. Can you search your Mac for 'algs*' (for example algsOLL.txt must be found).


----------



## alejo (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello MarcelP.

Is the source code available somewhere? Github or some other repo?
If not, would you mind (have you thought about) open source it?


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 10, 2014)

alejo said:


> Hello MarcelP.
> 
> Is the source code available somewhere? Github or some other repo?
> If not, would you mind (have you thought about) open source it?



Yeah, I have no problem giving the sourcecode. I am no GitHub expert though.. How does one go about and do this?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 10, 2014)

GJ on the timer marcel , didn't notice this thread before even though it has been on for a long time..


----------



## alejo (Jun 10, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah, I have no problem giving the sourcecode. I am no GitHub expert though.. How does one go about and do this?



Well, basically you just go into github.com, create an account, and they have really good instructions on how to set everything up.
Are you familiar with git and source management concepts? I can give you a hand, so ping me if you need.

I'm asking about the code, as I'm a developer myself and only started in the whole thing of fastcubing. I'm lame, i think my average is way above 4mins. I have a regular cube and just a few long/slow algorithms, but I want to see how much I can improve. Your software so far seems really helpful, and I would like to contribute back.

Anyway, thanks for the great piece of software


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok, I created the Git account:

https://github.com/MarcelPoots/LLTrainer

Or

https://github.com/MarcelPoots/LLTrainer.git

Have fun with it.


----------



## alejo (Jun 10, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Ok, I created the Git account:
> 
> https://github.com/MarcelPoots/LLTrainer
> 
> ...



Great! thanks


----------



## josh42732 (Jan 5, 2015)

Whenever I tried to open it, this message came up. How do I fix it because this looks really useful and would love to use this to get faster!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 5, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Whenever I tried to open it, this message came up. How do I fix it because this looks really useful and would love to use this to get faster!



I just downloaded it and it works fine. Maybe you do not have permissions in that folder? If you can open the file with winzip or rar that means the file is OK.


----------



## lorki3 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm going to try and add ZZLL algs (167) ^__^
Seems like an awesome little program you made!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 5, 2015)

lorki3 said:


> I'm going to try and add ZZLL algs (167) ^__^
> Seems like an awesome little program you made!



Thanks Thijs


----------



## CubeCow (Mar 13, 2015)

Can you add F2L training? That'd really be helpful.

*EDIT:*Never mind it's there, sorry


----------



## obeythelord9 (Oct 4, 2016)

is there a way for me to add my own categories?


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Oct 11, 2016)

Will this program work if you have WinRar but not Java?

I don't have Java but I have WinRar to unzip the .zip files and extract them. Looks like this program could help me heaps.


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Oct 11, 2016)

Sorry for double posting but, I tried it and doesn't seem to work.

If anyone can do so, then would you please reply and tell me how.I want this program badly.

P.S If anyone could could write it in HTML then I would be grateful to them.


----------



## obeythelord9 (Oct 20, 2016)

so i tried to add my own algs for zbll in the algsll file but when i then started the scrambler it gave me this error "error opening algs file algsOLL.txt(acces denied)". what did i do wrong?


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Oct 20, 2016)

apparently, something.


----------

